# Waterbelly (ascites)



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lately my 3 year old Black Star had been acting "off." Sometimes she would peck at food and not eat it and other times she would eat normal. She was also gaping frequently and I also heard minor gurgling. She didnt poop much during the course of the day neither, and when she did, it was normal looking.
I also noticed that she would droop either wing on occasion when roosting to balance herself and walked slowly while in the pen. This morning I gave her a thorough once over and her belly was red and badly swollen, it felt like a water balloon. 
Last week I thought it might be cocci and I treated her with corid for a few days without improvement. 
I took a fecal sample to our vet and she tested negative for worms/cocci. I wormed her several weeks ago and figured it wasnt worms.

The waterbelly matched the symptoms I was seeing. The inability to properly eat and swallow food was due to the pressure against her crop. Also the pressure against the air sacs and lung causing the gaping and gurgling in order to breathe, and possible heart problems...most likely a heart valve.
I was going to cull her but she was my wife's favorite, and my wife started crying.
She asked me to take her to the feed store instead.
I did as she asked, knowing the hen wouldnt have much longer to live. 
In all the years I've owned chickens, this is a first, never had a bird with waterbelly before.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I had one at the beginning of the year that I had to cull.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What is waterbelly?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Their bodies fill up with fluid.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Kinda like a blister.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ascites. 

I think you should get her back if you can and do it right or take her to a vet to be put down. She may be in pain. I don't think the feed store is the answer. It could be cardiac or infection. It's pretty common in hen ailments.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with you Karen.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Why is it always a favorite that has problems?Before I found this site,Dale thought it was my imagination.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Why is it always a favorite that has problems?Before I found this site,Dale thought it was my imagination.


It's ALWAYS a favorite. I explained that a little too late yesterday to my wife.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I understand. Most "non chicken" people don't understand what needs to be done or face what has to be done . Years ago I thought deer hunting was cruel-until they became a nuisance to me and ate thousands of $ of my landscaping. Then I understood how they increased in number til they got smaller, and many starved to death in the winter.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

And deer taste really good.We got 2 more days to hunt deer with a gun.Tomorrow and Tues I'm going up the tree or sitting on the ground and see what happens.It's going to be 50ish so I won't be cold.Maybe this will be the year I get one.If I do,I won't be able to eat it because I'm finally having all my teeth pulled Fri and will be toothless for 2-3 months.I got a feeling I won't be eating tough stuff for awhile.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Make ground deer meat.
With your teeth all being pulled, are you getting temperAries? If so the best thing I did was buy an electric nail file to customize. There's always something that hurts and needs to be shortened a hair and I can't go running back 50 times to get it right.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ. In the meantime, you can get some Bubba Teeth at Walmart.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Bubba-Teeth-Halloween-Accessory/25889728


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No,I'm not doing temporaries but did think of vampire teeth,more my style.I've been needing to do this for a long time and before SHTF and there are still dentists.Could you imagine just getting a shot of whiskey to have teeth pulled?By a novice?I couldn't.The next time Lasix surgeries are on sale,I'm getting my vision fixed,too.It will help me find dinner in a field when the grocery stores are closed.May sound paranoid but it will improve my life,no matter what happens.It's my excuse to get it done with purpose....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The thing I missed most with Temps was salads. Big macs were easy, rice and noodles. Poached eggs. 
The bottoms are the worst unless you get those implants.
Read up on Lasix . There Amy be a problem with getting cataracts at some point.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You were able to eat with the temporaries?I was under the impression it was mostly for looks and I can deal with the vanity aspect(I planned on hibernating for the winter or covering my mouth with a scarf if in public).I'm dreading it but I've put it off too long already.I get it done Fri and we already cancelled Christmas.I'm sure I'll be hurting over the holidays,too bad I'm not a drinker or I'd just stay drunk until it quit hurting.We smoked a bone-in ribeye roast Sunday and the leftovers are going to be soup for Christmas dinner.As for the Lasix,that occurred to me.My BF is getting them and she's just a few years older.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The top Temps are fine, but the bottoms slip around. I got implants for the bottom. They put the screws in right right at the same appointment they pulled them ..The denture snaps in place. Well worth the money.


----------

